# A very stupid question regarding how to cut drywall holes for electrical stuff



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I just got new drywall and plaster installed for my ceilings and walls.

My electrician is going to be coming to install ceiling fans, outlets, switches and light fixtures.

Most of the existing holes in the drywall are going to be enlarged a bit to get the electrical stuff to fit.

I may want to do this cutting myself because no one will be as patient and careful as the homeowner. 

Here's the dumb question: What's the right tool to cut through drywall/sheetrock/plaster?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

just one question...why now...should have been done before drywall..just my thought..


----------



## Syberia (Jan 24, 2014)

Jab saw










Or oscillating multitool with cutting attachment


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

A rotozip is the best tool but real hard to control. The oscillating tool usually has that wide blade that is good for cutting drywall, but I don't think it would be very good for circles. That pretty much leaves you with the jab saw. 

And I take exception with your statement about being patient and careful.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For the round holes I use a carbide grit hole saw.
Makes a perfectly round hole with 0 ceiling damage.
It also will go through plaster without dulling.
I agree with Ben though, your doing this backward.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For the round holes I use a carbide grit hole saw.
Makes a perfectly round hole with 0 ceiling damage.
It also will go through plaster without dulling.
I agree with Ben though, sounds like your doing this backward.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Hi Ben,

I'm not sure what you're asking. Are you asking whether the wiring has already been done? If so, the answer is yes. 

The electrician now needs to come back and install the trim for the recessed lights, the outlet covers, the switch covers, smoke detector covers etc.

I'm including two photos to try to show what I mean. 

Thanks for your feedback. Let me know if you're still confused. This is my first time I've ever hired someone to do this type of work. It's been a big learning experience.



ben's plumbing said:


> just one question...why now...should have been done before drywall..just my thought..


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for this tip. I'll look to see what the electrician brings with him for the job.



Syberia said:


> Jab saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A Roto Zip with a drywall blade with the guide tip would make quick work of it with no mud or wire damage.
It just runs around the outside of the boxes.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

It's unlikely the electrician will do any more than clean up some spots with a utility knife so he can install the electric devices. It's not in his job description, he's an electrician, not a drywall finisher. It'll all be covered, anyway. That doesn't mean I like the looks of it right now, though...:wink:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Are the switch boxes flush to the outside surface of the drywall ? They look like they are flush to the inside surface.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

This is precisely why I thought that it doesn't hurt to see what I can do on my own to help the electrician.

I really appreciate the suggestion I've gotten about the jab saw and RotoZip.

When I googled RotoZip to see how it looked like, it seemed to resemble two tools I already have: The Dremel 1001 and Dremel MultiPro (see photo below). 

Do you think I could use one of these Dremels to cut the sheetrock? Maybe there's a drywall blade for these Dremels?



ratherbefishin' said:


> It's unlikely the electrician will do any more than clean up some spots with a utility knife so he can install the electric devices. It's not in his job description, he's an electrician, not a drywall finisher. It'll all be covered, anyway. That doesn't mean I like the looks of it right now, though...:wink:


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

They are flush to the inside surface. This is one of the things that the electrician is going to be correcting. He needs to extend the ones in the kitchen outwardly. The others are fine. The kitchen walls were a big mess before I started my renovation. The plaster and blue board guys really fixed them up. But this was done after the new wiring was put in which is why the electrician has to adjust the boxes. 

Thanks.



Stubbie said:


> Are the switch boxes flush to the outside surface of the drywall ? They look like they are flush to the inside surface.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, just get 565 kit and go for it.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Ratherbefishin',

Please excuse my ignorance. Is this 565 kit a Dremel kit? Also, I see bits 3 drill bits in the photo you provided. Don't I need something that looks like a blade? Sorry, I know nothing about this drywall cutting stuff. Please bear with me but I sense we're really onto something here!

By the way, I love fishing as well. 



ratherbefishin' said:


> Yep, just get 565 kit and go for it.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

stripedbass said:


> Ratherbefishin',
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance. Is this 565 kit a Dremel kit? Also, I see bits 3 drill bits in the photo you provided. Don't I need something that looks like a blade? Sorry, I know nothing about this drywall cutting stuff. Please bear with me but I sense we're really onto something here!
> 
> By the way, I love fishing as well.


Yep, it's a Dremel...works like this:









Something about your user name told me we might share an interest...:laughing:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

stripedbass said:


> Ratherbefishin',
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance. Is this 565 kit a Dremel kit? Also, I see bits 3 drill bits in the photo you provided. Don't I need something that looks like a blade? Sorry, I know nothing about this drywall cutting stuff. Please bear with me but I sense we're really onto something here!
> 
> By the way, I love fishing as well.


No those are bits for a Rotozip they go in beside say the box and follow around the edge of the box making a perfect hole. I thought the collets for the rotozip and the dremel were different sizes. But no they are not drill bits.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> No those are bits for a Rotozip they go in beside say the box and follow around the edge of the box making a perfect hole. I thought the collets for the rotozip and the dremel were different sizes. But no they are not drill bits.


The Dremel cutters are 1/8" inch shanks, believe the Roto is 1/4". Same idea. The Dremel with a 565 kit does the job fine for occasional use or small jobs like this one, just isn't heavy duty enough for professional, everyday use.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for clearing that up..I must be getting way to old for this...misunderstood...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll second the hole saw for recessed lights. WAY easier than the other methods!


----------

